# Tiger Terror



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Guys
I have a Tumble tiger toy that I just know has some hidden potential as a prop BUT i don't have the know how to pull if off by myself. So I'm Asking all the Big disembodied brains in jars to help me out.

SO her are some pics

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=487&pictureid=6960

meet skinned tiger
So he used to do cart wheels and talk/sing. you would press his nose to get his started (purple wire: i cut off the button in the skinning process)
He would sometime ask you to clap so something inside him can hear. i guess? He did random tumbles and songs.
I would like to get him to twist back and forth, randomly if possible, when triggered.
here is the break down

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=487&pictureid=6961
I know it's the brains of the operation but that's all I know.:googly:

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=487&pictureid=6963

2 mystery objects: That black thing with the teal wire leading to it.
and the silver/green thing with the Gray wire leading to it (I think this is the sound/Clap sensor, it sticsk out of a hole in his neck)

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=487&pictureid=6964

As tiger bends from side to side these are pressed telling the brains/motherboard to do... Something... change direction or that it has been pressed or...i don't know.

Some help / guidance would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks to the technological terror gods in advance.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

That is going to be a tough one. Without seeing the thing work / examining it in person, putting a scope or volt meter on some of the terminals, etc - I wouldn't know where to tell you to begin. Do a lot of experimenting, I guess! When you trip a switch and it does something you want, write that down for later reference.

I think you could probably re-mount those switches - if they are working as you say- and make the prop move as you wish. But 'randomly' is sometimes hard to come by as most everything in the human world is designed for 'repeatably'.

I also fear you might be stuck with what ever talking/singing the tiger did originally. That stuff seems to be hard-coded in most things. Unless it is specifically made to be recorded over, it might be impossible or take a great deal of hacking to record over. 

Sorry I can't be more help, but good luck!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanx for the reply corey872

here is a video link to tigger in action.





I really just want make it stationary and have it to move back and forth Without all the bells and whistles. maybe attach a head or arm to it. like a Shiatsu Massager grave grabber.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

So I have stared at this thing for a week now and done a little research. this guy(tigger) basically does what i want him to do already I just need to trigger him. Can One (me) just replace the start button with a PIR from radio shack or is a PIR more complicated than that?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Post title only had one G in tigger so when I read title I was thinking some sort of Tiger Woods Zombie prop but this is cooler.

Looks like the sensor is in the nose. I would say hook a meter up to the nose sensor and see what kinda voltage is going through it. Then see if that voltage is compatible with a PIR .


----------

